# Bora WTX Saw Plate



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone used this, and if so, how does it perform?

The following is what the manufacturer has to say about it:

"The Bora Saw Plate is designed to work with your Bora WTX Clamp Edge Saw Guide. It works with both right and left handed circular saws and fits clamp edges up to 3 ½” wide. The Saw Plate cuts with the accuracy of a track saw, but at a fraction of the cost."

http://www.boratool.com/bora-saw-guide


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I would call it smoke and mirrors.Never had a problem with any of my saws cutting a straight line if I guided them in the right directions.Looks very big and clumsy to me.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

It may be all smoke and mirrors, but I do know that track saws work great in breaking down sheet goods, particularly in the field (cabinetry, built-in, etc).


----------



## MDjim (Mar 15, 2011)

Jeff G said:


> It may be all smoke and mirrors, but I do know that track saws work great in breaking down sheet goods, particularly in the field (cabinetry, built-in, etc).



Yes they do, which to me, is what justifies the price vs using something like this. Especially if you'll be using it more than occasionally.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, my philosophy is when something sounds too good to be true, it usually is.

I was just curious if anyone had familiarity (hands-on) with the thing and would hopefully comment on how it worked for them.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I own a Festool track saw myself .Never bitched about the price.If I bought that I would imagine I'd be bitching every time I picked it up.
When is the last time you spent $29 on something like that and had good results?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

mako1 said:


> I own a Festool track saw myself .Never bitched about the price.If I bought that I would imagine I'd be bitching every time I picked it up.
> When is the last time you spent $29 on something like that and had good results?


My sentiments exactly!

I was just curious if per chance we may have some miraculous product in our midst. It would, however, be nice if it actually worked well, but I seriously doubt it. 

I was hopeful someone here has ponied up the big bucks:no: and bought the thing, and could provide their honest opinion.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had bought the Kreg saw guide that was very similar to the one that was pictured. What a piece of crap, literally was a joke! Bought the Festool track saw, haven't looked back.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Either buy a proper track saw, or else just make a shooting board out of some scrap.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

brhokel606 said:


> I had bought the Kreg saw guide that was very similar to the one that was pictured. What a piece of crap, literally was a joke! Bought the Festool track saw, haven't looked back.


I too bought the Kreg saw guide maybe a couple of years ago. Not a good purchase at all. I also agree the Festool track saw is SWEET!! The Bora Saw Plate and clamping system looks like it would be far better than the Kreg saw guide.

I didn't realize it, but the Bora system has only been out about a week now, ergo not many users to date.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

m1911 said:


> Either buy a proper track saw, or else just make a shooting board out of some scrap.


Amen, brother!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

There is a possibility that I may be getting the Bora system sent to me from the manufacturer so as I can try it out in order to give a review. If it happens, I will post my findings here (if the company will allow).


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

The nice thing about the track saw is that the track references directly to the cut line, so you don't need to measure an offset. This reduces the chance of operator error. The track saws also have an anti-splinter feature so you get clean cuts. Not sure if the Bora has that.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> The nice thing about the track saw is that the track references directly to the cut line, so you don't need to measure an offset. This reduces the chance of operator error. The track saws also have an anti-splinter feature so you get clean cuts. *Not sure if the Bora has that.*


that would be negative...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOSxEPdAFGs#t=43


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> The nice thing about the track saw is that the track references directly to the cut line, so you don't need to measure an offset. This reduces the chance of operator error. The track saws also have an anti-splinter feature so you get clean cuts. Not sure if the Bora has that.


Yes, and in my opinion, that is what makes the Festool so SWEET!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

As I mentioned above, due to my inquiry here about the Bora Saw Plate, a representative of the manufacturer saw my inquiry and was so gracious to send along the saw plate and the 50 inch edge clamp and a 50 inch extension for me to try out then write a review on them. I gladly accepted.

The tools arrived today and I will soon be giving them a good workout in breaking down about 28 sheets of 3/4 inch Birch plywood, and a few sheets of 1/2 inch Birch. I will report my opinions here for anyone interested.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Jeff G said:


> As I mentioned above, due to my inquiry here about the Bora Saw Plate, a representative of the manufacturer saw my inquiry and was so gracious to send along the saw plate and the 50 inch edge clamp and a 50 inch extension for me to try out then write a review on them. I gladly accepted.
> 
> The tools arrived today and I will soon be giving them a good workout in breaking down about 28 sheets of 3/4 inch Birch plywood, and a few sheets of 1/2 inch Birch. I will report my opinions here for anyone interested.


HMMM....what will you do about the splintering? What is birch ply now $50? Don't know if I would be willing to test it out on all 28 sheets.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> HMMM....what will you do about the splintering? What is birch ply now $50? Don't know if I would be willing to test it out on all 28 sheets.


3/4 Birch plywood is anywhere from $52 to $62 per sheet here, depending.

If, and I do mean if, I have a splintering problem, I will just use the table saw. In my mind, it's not a forgone conclusion that it will be splintering. It may, and it may not. I will, however, find out soon enough.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I imagine there will be plenty or tear out but still would like to hear how it goes and your evaluation of the tool.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

mako1 said:


> I imagine there will be plenty or tear out but still would like to hear how it goes and your evaluation of the tool.


Agreed!


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

Okay, so I've broken down several sheets of 3/4 and 1/2 inch birch ply, and I must say I am well pleased with the edge clamps and saw plate system. It isn't, however, the Festool track saw, but I had no difficulties with it, and the entire set up is supposed to retail for somewhere in the neighborhood of $140.00-$150.00. I was using the 50 inch Bora WTX Clamp Edge Saw Guide, 50 inch extension, and the saw plate.

I used a Freud Diablo blade on my Milwaukee and Makita sidewinders, with good results on each. Very, very minimal tear out issues, which I mostly attribute to the blade used. I tried a 40 tooth Marathon blade too, with a bit more tear out problems than the Diablo blade.

Once the rig was set up and dialed in with the adjustable indexing guide, alignment to cut mark was pretty straightforward. It was, once again, not the Festool track saw that is placed right on the cut mark/line, but it was certainly easy enough to set to the cut line once the reference guide was dialed in.

I'm not one to cheap out on tools, but this one is far less money than other track saws, and does a fairly admirable job. Plus, I can easily use it as a router guide, etc. I plan on using it some more, so I'll post here if the thing wears unreasonably. But, so far, so good.:thumbsup:


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Good to hear you have had decent results with it.


----------

